# Rocks the tank.... best place?



## jeff000 (Jun 1, 2010)

I live in Edmonton, very little around as far as rocks that look nice and good for stacking in a Cichlid tank. And while a trip to the rockies for some real nice rock would be fun, its just not possible right now, but might replace whatever rock I get with rock I find later.

But for now, whats my best bet besides paying the 3 bucks a pound at the fish store.


----------



## Evan805 (Apr 19, 2010)

landscape/garden supply... 12 to 15 cents a pound for some nice river rock cobbles.


----------



## jeff000 (Jun 1, 2010)

I thought river rock would be too round and smooth to really stack?


----------



## turbo v6 camaro (Mar 21, 2010)

you can brake the rocks if you need to, this is what i plan to do


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Round and smooth is good to prevent fish injury and they leave excellent spaces between for caves. Just takes more space to stack. A triangle of rocks on the bottom and one on top for example, like a pyramid.


----------



## Doc_Polit (Jul 22, 2003)

3 Words.........Canar Rock Products. :thumb:


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

jeff000 said:


> I thought river rock would be too round and smooth to really stack?


I'm actually not a fan of river rock for that very reason, but it can work.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

I prefer rounded off, but not round.


















like my alien head?


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

:thumb: Cool Rice


----------



## rarefaction (Aug 6, 2009)

Blue stone is easy to find anywhere that you would look for patio stone.... ask to see the broken scrap pile! The rest of my rocks come from ... well, everywhere I go... :lol:
Always on the lookout for free rocks!


----------



## jeff000 (Jun 1, 2010)

rarefaction said:


> Blue stone is easy to find anywhere that you would look for patio stone.... ask to see the broken scrap pile! The rest of my rocks come from ... well, everywhere I go... :lol:
> Always on the lookout for free rocks!


Blue stone is like slate tiles right? be pretty thin for stacking wouldn't it?
I don't have any trips planned to anywhere that I could expect nice rocks for quite a while, which sucks.


----------



## rarefaction (Aug 6, 2009)

Blue stone stacks just fine... the background is slate. (I'm sure long time forum members are getting bored with this pic. :roll:, this blue stone/slate thing comes up alot here)


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

DJRansome said:


> Round and smooth is good to prevent fish injury and they leave excellent spaces between for caves. Just takes more space to stack. A triangle of rocks on the bottom and one on top for example, like a pyramid.


Absolutely. Looks more natural, too.


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

Evan805 said:


> landscape/garden supply... 12 to 15 cents a pound for some nice river rock cobbles.


+1

I buy all my rocks, other than the ones find outside, from a local landscaping depot. They have a yard of leftovers where you can get anything you want for 20cents a pound. Its fun going and picking through all the cool rock they have, and you never know what there going to have.

I have always used river rocks aswell, but I'm getting tired of them. They don't have enough texture for my liking, and the color is sort of bland. Although I'm sure the color does vary depending on where you get them. I'm personally going to start stocking up on much more textured rocks. I love the way limestone looks for example.


----------

